# Did you hear that last oyster joke?



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

I laughed so hard I pulled a mussel!

The joke is on you if you don't come out today for FREE OYSTERS at 4pm!!!

The sun is shining, the drinks are cold, the forum gets a $1 off drinks, and your favorite hosts - Kyra, Logan, & Amanda!! 


PS....We are happy to announce our credit card machine is working again!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

been a long time, finally going to make it out


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Tell Logan to "Shuck in Real Time Slooowwwwww Motion", until the locals arrive.

The tourists are going home tomorrow.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Never been , allways wanted too. Wife's in gulfshores so i'm gonna try next week. PS. i'm a pretty mean schucker myself. my first job when i was 12 yrs old in bayou labatre


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty sure I will be there.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

will be there next week....no kidney stones like last time down...yea:thumbup:

cant wait to get to my spot of heaven on earth

doggfish


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Last Night was great.

On some Wednesdays 10 may show up.
Some nights 15.

Last night over 50 attended. I think the two weeks of rain, and then the sunshine brought everybody out. Some I have not seen in three years.

We did in fact pass a great time last night.


----------

